# Umwandeln von .cmx?



## hämma (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein paar alte Clipart-CDs von Corel. Man kann das Zeug da drauf eigentlich immer ganz gut gebrauchen.

Nur ich verwende kein Corel und habe auch nicht vor daß zu ändern...

Gibt es vielleich einen Konverter, der das .cmx in ein anderes Vektorformat, vielleicht sogar direkt in .ai,   überführt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. März 2004)

Hi,

Hab Dir mal einen nützlichen Link rausgesucht, wo man ein Programm kostelos runterladen kann.

http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~jonash/noframe_german.html

Viel Spass damit.
Gruß vom ALF


----------



## hämma (30. März 2004)

hmmm, danke erst mal für den Tip!

Scheint im Prinzip genau das zu sein, was ich suche. Aber das Prog ist für Amiga, ich suche was für Linux, DOS oder Win32....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. März 2004)

Oops, gar nicht gesehen, Sorry.

Aber Du könntest mir mal so eine Datei schicken, so das ich hier auf Arbeit mal versuchen kann, die zu öffnen und zu konvertieren. Schick mir einfach ne PM wegen der Email-Adresse.


----------



## mike_h (6. April 2004)

*CMX*

Hast du mal die Programme ACDSEE, Thumbs, IrfanView oder Compupic ausprobiert ?

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung ob diese cmx- dateien lesen können, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.
Ciao
Mike
PS: ich benutze Corel dafür.


----------

